# Cicada's in Mexico



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wondering what time of year do the Cicada's in Mexico start their horrible racket, , and for how long, days, weeks, months or ? or does it depend on where in Mexico, And are there places in Mexico that don't have Cicada's, if so where? Gracias


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sillywilly said:


> Just wondering what time of year do the Cicada's in Mexico start their horrible racket, , and for how long, days, weeks, months or ? or does it depend on where in Mexico, And are there places in Mexico that don't have Cicada's, if so where? Gracias


No cicadas in Mexico City, at least not in my neighborhood!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We consider their songs delightful, since they predict the rainy season. So, we expect to start hearing them very soon.


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> We consider their songs delightful, since they predict the rainy season. So, we expect to start hearing them very soon.


Are they on the Pacific coast or just inland? how long do they sing their ear piecing to some, delightful to others, song?":scared:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

one month or so before the rains. In France and in Mexico it is good news, they anounce the rainy season in Mexico and in Europe they are the symbol of warmth and sun which everyone is craving for. Thee song is a mating son then they go back underground when the soil is softer to deposit the eggs and die. The racket maker is the male.
We have them in Chiapas in the highlands in Jalisco in the highlands, all over the Mediterranean in- land and on the coast. You can also hear them in Arizona in Sedona.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

On the coast we get a few but mostly in the mountains headed to the highlands. Unless you live in the country and maybe a wooded valley ... I can' see them being that much of a sound issue.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

We never heard any in Manzanillo.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah, yes; the song of the cicadas which is magic to the ears of an Alabama boy as they proliferate in the piney Wood forests down on and near the coast in the summer and are the preferred music of the dusk. I also loved the cicadas in my wife´s native France where they sing loudly in the summer in Provence and, as she wrote earier, signal the warm summer breezes of the South of France when everyone is dining outside and enjoying the warmth before the return of Winter. In Ajijic where we live in a semi´-rural environment with a large garden, they are singing their song (for sex in their minds, boys chasing girls, you know, that which created us all) welcoming the rainy season when the hard earth softens so, after sex they can dig their graves and die. 

of course, the song of the Mexican rainbird is different from their Alabama and French brothers but it´s al about sex no matter where one is and the seeking of sex is what drives the planet so don´t bother worrying about these sexual rituals. It beats the sound of warthogs procreating.

If you can´t take the sound of cicadas, I suggest you move to the center of an urban área in Mexico where you will never hear them if you stay away from large parks. We hear them incessantly in Ajijic but never hear them at all at our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas as there we live in an intensly urbanized zone. In Chiapas , we trade cicadas for occasional human noise in the night which is a poor trade-off.


----------

